# Sản Phẩm Chăm Sóc Mẹ & Bé Chuchubaby,  Nhật Bản Có Tốt Không?



## thienthandangyeu (1 Tháng tám 2016)

Em đang chuẩn bị sắm sửa những đồ cần thiết cho con vì bầu cũng đến tuần 32 rồi ạ.  Quần áo thì em chọn hàng made in VN, bỉm Goon, mấy thứ như bình sữa, núm ti, miếng lót thấm sữa em tìm hiểu thì thấy thương hiệu Chuchu Baby của Nhật cũng được. Không biết sp có tốt, có đảm bảo chất lượng hay không để em sắm sửa luôn 1 thể cho tiện ai biết hay dùng qua rồi cho em chút ý kiến đánh giá nhé!


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng tám 2016)

noname2902 đã viết:


> mn hói đúng địa chỉ roài còn  giề. ><Thương hiệu Chu chu Baby  chuyên cung cấp dòng sp chăm sóc mẹ và bé cao cấp của Nhật Bản nên khi sử dụng mấy thứ như núm ti, bình sữa  cho trẻ thì mn hoàn toàn an tâm naz. :bz:bz:bz


Em chưa mua bao giờ nên có chút lo lắng dù tìm  hiểu thông tin trên mạng tương đối ok nhưng em cứ phải hỏi các mẹ , các chị cho chắc chắn. Bản thân mình thì không sao nhưng đồ của con phải lựa chọn cẩn thận mới yên tâm được ạ.  cảm ơn mn !


----------



## Xavangthatsao (4 Tháng tám 2016)

Em đang cho bé Na nhà em dùng bình sữa,núm ti Chuchu nè chống sặc cực tốt chị ạ vì núm ti của nó có thiết kế hình chữ thập nên đảo đảm sữa ra giống hệt như bú mẹ ấy.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng tám 2016)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Bình sữa của thương hiệu này được làm bằng nhựa PPSU  và đặc biệt không có chứa BPA nên rất tốt và an toàn cho bé, ><bạn quyết mua luôn 1 thể đi cho đỡ vất, sắp sinh đến nơi rồi còn gì.


em đang không hiểu  cái BPA là gì mà  thấy trên webssite của nó toàn ghi là "  BPA Free" mà chả thấy có giải thích gì hết trơn á.


----------



## tomandjerry4 (4 Tháng tám 2016)

mn  chả khác gì em trước  sinh cu Bin em cũng lo lắng mọi người rồi lên mạng tra đủ thứ cần mua gì, ở đâu đấy ạ.  Riêng khoản bình sữa, núm ti thì em không phải lo vì đợt đấy  chị gái em sang  Nhật du lịch nên mua về tặng cho 2 bình  Chuchu Baby liền 1 thủy tinh, 1 nhựa  50ml. Vì thấy bảo đây là thương hiệu mẹ và bé cao cấp ở NB nên chị ấy tiện thể mua về luôn cho rẻ. Chứ về VN mua kiểu gì cũng bị đội giá lên ít nhiều.


----------



## Saomailangthing (4 Tháng tám 2016)

chúc mừng mn sắp được lên thiên chức làm mẹ nhé. Em mong sớm được như mn quá !!!  2 vk ck em mải làm ăn nên phải kế hoạch bảo 2 năm nữa mới sinh mn ạ. Em thì háo hức sinh bé lắm mà ck thì lại muốn như vậy chả biết làm sao. [-([-([-([-([-(


----------



## thienthandangyeu (4 Tháng tám 2016)

Saomailangthing đã viết:


> chúc mừng mn sắp được lên thiên chức làm mẹ nhé. Em mong sớm được như mn quá !!!  2 vk ck em mải làm ăn nên phải kế hoạch bảo 2 năm nữa mới sinh mn ạ. Em thì háo hức sinh bé lắm mà ck thì lại muốn như vậy chả biết làm sao. [-([-([-([-([-(


Vâng em cảm ơn mn.>< mn chắc còn trẻ nên 2 vk ck mới  kế hoạch được chứ?  cứ như em 27 tuổi mới lấy ck muốn kế hoạch cũng k được.


----------



## Shopping (8 Tháng tám 2016)

Greelux đã viết:


> Chả biết mn thía nào nhưng với mình cứ sản phẩm gì xuất xứ Nhật Bản thì mình đều chuộng kinh khủng từ mỹ phẩm, đồ gia dụng hay đến mấy đồ dành cho mẹ bà bé của TH Chuchu nếu xài thì vô cùng an tâm về chất lượng.:-bd:-bd:-bd  Tuy nhiên hàng Nhật tốt thường có giá hơi cao so với điều kiện của những người có thu nhập TB thì phải.  8-> Đây là ý kiến khách quan của mình m đừng có ném đá mà tội mình na.


Chất lượng mà tốt giá có hơi chát 1 tý cũng chấp nhận được bạn ơi. Thời buổi này cứ đặt yếu tốt đảm bảo chất lượng lên hàng đầu xong tính gì thì tính. Mình thấy bình  sữa Chuchu  của  NB có nhiều loại mà,  giá rẻ nhất chỉ hơn 2ook mà đắt nhất cũng chỉ hơn 4ook, so với nhiều loại bình sữa trên trị trường hiện nay thì là gì đắt hơn là mấy đâu.  Nói chung tiền nào của nấy đắt rẻ đều có quan trọng là bạn muốn mua loại nào mà thôi. =))=))


----------



## thienthandangyeu (17 Tháng tám 2016)

@lananh8xpub  đúng rồi mn ạ.  Em thấy bọn Chuchubaby này có nhiều mẫu bình từ cổ rộng, cổ thường mà thấy bảo bình bọn này còn dễ thay núm ty vì  nó có nhiều size không như mấy loại bình khác chì có size S và M.  >< em đang phân vân quá !


----------



## thienthandangyeu (17 Tháng tám 2016)

SuSan đã viết:


> mn chọn mua bình sữa Chuchu  thì yên tâm quá rồi còn gì, hàng Nhật cao cấp đóa. Mà đc cái núm ti của thương hiệu này  làm bằng silicone nên rất là mềm  nhớ.


 Cảm ơn mn. ; Núm ty của bọn này thấy ghi là thiết kế hình chữ thập chống sặc, chống đổ hiệu quả ko biết có thật như thế không hay chỉ là quảng cáo nhỉ ?


----------



## Shopping (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Greelux đã viết:


> Thì thế nhưng không phải ai cũng có đk mua cho con đâu bạn ơi.  ><><><  Người thì cho là đắt người thì cho là bt đó là sự thật đấy !


Giời ạ, đầu tư cho con cái mà  nhiều mẹ cứ cò kè hơn nhau mấy chục bạc làm gì? Đắt rẻ thì nó có cái giá ở đấy rồi thích mua loại rẻ cũng có mà đắt cũng có  sao phải nghĩ???  quan trọng là chất lượng  ok thì  với mình mấy tiền cũng chi.


----------



## Heracare (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Mình đang thừa 1 bình  nhựa Chuchu 50ml cổ thường nè.
 Bạn cần thì mình để lại giá rẻ cho nhé . 
Được tặng nhưng bé nhà mình đang dùng loại 150ml  rồi. 
Để không cũng phí ..........Bình kiểu này nè :


----------



## thienthandangyeu (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Heracare đã viết:


> Mình đang thừa 1 bình  nhựa Chuchu 50ml cổ thường nè.
> Bạn cần thì mình để lại giá rẻ cho nhé .
> Được tặng nhưng bé nhà mình đang dùng loại 150ml  rồi.
> Để không cũng phí ..........Bình kiểu này nè :


Mới nguyên hả bạn? bạn để lại bao nhiêu?


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (17 Tháng tám 2016)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Bình sữa của thương hiệu này được làm bằng nhựa PPSU  và đặc biệt không có chứa BPA nên rất tốt và an toàn cho bé, ><bạn quyết mua luôn 1 thể đi cho đỡ vất, sắp sinh đến nơi rồi còn gì.


Mua bình sữa nhất định phải chọn loại bình không có chứa BPA hả bạn? Làm sao để biết là laoij nào có loại nào ko?


----------



## thienthandangyeu (17 Tháng tám 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> 32 tuần bạn mới đi sắm sửa á? mình  sang tuần thứ 25 là đã đi mua hết mợi thứ để chuẩn bị cho bé yêu trào đời rồi. chứ để đến lúc bụng o quá đi lại vất vả lắm . Thế bạn chọn mua được hết chưa?


bạn đi mua sớm vậy à ? mình mới mua được bỉm với ít quần áo sơ sinh thôi vẫn chưa sắm đủ hết tầm này đi lại nặng nề công nhận là nhọc. Rút kn F2 sẽ mua sớm hơn vậy


----------



## Heracare (17 Tháng tám 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Mới nguyên hả bạn? bạn để lại bao nhiêu?


Yên tâm là mới nguyên chưa dùng tý nào nhé. Mình tìm hiểu giá của bình này hiện tại vào khoảng 260k  nên mình để lại 200k tròn.  bạn ok thì mình cho địa chỉ bảo anh xã qua nhà lấy nhé. Nhà mình ở  Cầu Giấy.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (17 Tháng tám 2016)

Heracare đã viết:


> Yên tâm là mới nguyên chưa dùng tý nào nhé. Mình tìm hiểu giá của bình này hiện tại vào khoảng 260k  nên mình để lại 200k tròn.  bạn ok thì mình cho địa chỉ bảo anh xã qua nhà lấy nhé. Nhà mình ở  Cầu Giấy.


để mình suy nghĩ kỹ đã nhé, có gì mình sẽ inbox bạn sớm nhất có thể.


----------



## stopinmymind (17 Tháng tám 2016)

em cũng đang muốn mua bình Chuchubaby cho bé nhà em mà chưa biết nên mua đâu. hic  nhà thì chả gần thủ đô khổ quá mà.


----------



## iService.hanoi (17 Tháng tám 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Em đang chuẩn bị sắm sửa những đồ cần thiết cho con vì bầu cũng đến tuần 32 rồi ạ.  Quần áo thì em chọn hàng made in VN, bỉm Goon, mấy thứ như bình sữa, núm ti, miếng lót thấm sữa em tìm hiểu thì thấy thương hiệu Chuchu Baby của Nhật cũng được. Không biết sp có tốt, có đảm bảo chất lượng hay không để em sắm sửa luôn 1 thể cho tiện ai biết hay dùng qua rồi cho em chút ý kiến đánh giá nhé!


Bé nhà mình đang dùng bình Chuchu bú ngoan lắm. Bạn mua bình của bọn này  là chuẩn đóa. Trước mình cho bé dùng bình avent ko chịu bú luôn vì núm ti của bọn này rất cứng. Đến khi chuyển sang dùng Chuchu là chịu bú hợp tác liền vì núm ti mềm  giống hệt ty mẹ nên cũng đỡ.


----------



## stopinmymind (19 Tháng tám 2016)

@rolypoly 
 Cảm ơn bạn.   mình tính mua bình Chuchu cổ rộng loại 160ml mà thấy giá ghi trên web là  398k.  Như thế có quá ko nhỉ?


----------



## Igymfitness (19 Tháng tám 2016)

chưa cần biết Chuchu có thật sự tốt hay không nhưng mới chỉ nghe đến tiếng hàng Nhật  cao cấp là thấy đủ yên tâm rồi bạn ạ. Việt Nam mình rất thích dùng hàng Nhật đó là sự thật không thể thay đổi. :-bd


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (19 Tháng tám 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Em đang chuẩn bị sắm sửa những đồ cần thiết cho con vì bầu cũng đến tuần 32 rồi ạ.  Quần áo thì em chọn hàng made in VN, bỉm Goon, mấy thứ như bình sữa, núm ti, miếng lót thấm sữa em tìm hiểu thì thấy thương hiệu Chuchu Baby của Nhật cũng được. Không biết sp có tốt, có đảm bảo chất lượng hay không để em sắm sửa luôn 1 thể cho tiện ai biết hay dùng qua rồi cho em chút ý kiến đánh giá nhé!


  Bạn vào fanpage của họ mà xem  các cmt phản hồi của khách hàng cho an tâm.
 Dù gì đây là thương hiệu lớn của NB nên ko có gì đáng lo đâu. ><
https://www.facebook.com/Chuchuvn


----------



## thienthandangyeu (22 Tháng tám 2016)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Bạn vào fanpage của họ mà xem  các cmt phản hồi của khách hàng cho an tâm.
> Dù gì đây là thương hiệu lớn của NB nên ko có gì đáng lo đâu. ><



Mình vào xem rồi bạn ạ thấy nhiểu cmt phản hồi khá là tốt.  Nhưng không biết có  chuẩn ko ý. :-/:-/:-/:-/


----------



## Igymfitness (22 Tháng tám 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Mình vào xem rồi bạn ạ thấy nhiểu cmt phản hồi khá là tốt.  Nhưng không biết có  chuẩn ko ý. :-/:-/:-/:-/


 ủa thấy nhiều phản hồi tốt thì yên tâm chứ bạn sao lại còn lo chuẩn hay không là sao??


----------

